# Got a new palomino mare today



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Figured I'd share her pictures, we haven't decided on a name yet. She's a 4 year old training project/rescue. She was in the killpens headed for Canada last winter and saved by a local lady. The lady we got her from put some of her weight on her, but I'd still like to see a bit more. We'll be training her under saddle as well to find her a good forever home. So anyways, here are some pictures...


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

She's beautiful! good luck with her, I hope all go's well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Get some muscle on her and get her feet in good shape and she will be a stunner! Love her look!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! She looks just like the two palomino geldings my rescue got!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is so pretty. I love her face.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

She is pretty, and once she gets in shape, she will be absolutely Gorgeous!

Could I make a suggestion for her name?

Lady

Just as a tribute to the local lady who rescued her.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Good luck with her :]
Palominos rock <3


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a stunning animal. Once ge's all sorted out, wow


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

She's so cute ! 
Good luck with her .


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Any ideas on breed? I'm thinking TWH, maybe QH/TWH


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I see lots of potential in her. =)


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, I noticed you're in michigan as well. What farrier do you use? If you haven't settled on a good one yet, I recommend Larry Sicard. I'm almost positive he travels to that side of the state.  Its to bad I'm leaving Michigan in 6 days, Or I would happily adopt her as a project horse! She's beautiful!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

RogueMare said:


> Hey, I noticed you're in michigan as well. What farrier do you use? If you haven't settled on a good one yet, I recommend Larry Sicard. I'm almost positive he travels to that side of the state.  Its to bad I'm leaving Michigan in 6 days, Or I would happily adopt her as a project horse! She's beautiful!


Thanks! I definitely haven't settled on one yet. Our farrier we have been using made our horses lame so definitely no more of him. We thought our horses had self trimmed since we ride so much on dirt roads, but we had to have our filly done so we called him out. He said that both of our horses were a little long too and that he'd just take a little off. Well he took so much off that they can't ride in anything but thick grass now or they limp and act all 'ouchy.' I'm definitely not happy with that! Do you have Larry's contact information and do you know how much he charges? Thanks so much!!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't have his info right off hand, I'll make a couple calls to see if I can find it for you. Last time I used Larry he charged me $35 for a full trim and front shoes on my geldind. He had some amazing prices, and great work. 


Someone I wouldn't personally use is Nelson Meiske. He's not a bad farrier, but he tends to do a cookie cutter trim on every horse. its always the same, no matter what their needs are.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

The guy I use now is Frank who owns Sanilac Farrier Service. I'm not sure on his last name, but I haven't been too impressed with his work, my horses are still limping around 2 weeks later


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is really pretty and it looks like with good nutrition she will have dapples! With some muscle she will look gorgeous!


----------

